
The fastest Firefox ever with Photon UI and better tooling - bpierre
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/09/firefox-quantum-developer-edition-fastest-firefox-ever/
======
bonsai80
I've been using this on the nightly channel since 57 became available there
and it has been an amazing improvement. Excellent work by the fine folks at
Mozilla!

I starting using nightly expecting to have stability problems and then just
drop it, but can't remember it crashing or having any issues at all.

The speed improvement has been nicer than expected, but it's particularly
impressive that they've done it while also keeping things so stable and
working all this into such a large complex piece of existing software.

This kind of work and their freedom focused goals will probably make a donor
out of me.

~~~
lvoudour
Same here, using it for a month both in desktop and mobile, not a single
crash. On the desktop the performance improvement is really noticeable

~~~
bonsai80
I recall reading about the mobile version of 57 not yet having the changes
that made the desktop version so much faster. I think they're coming in mobile
58.

------
ckluis
I love the built-in widgets for date/time. It would be great if every browser
had built-in widgets like this for all form fields (including complex ones)
and styling became options vs mandatory.

------
mweibel
I use it already since a few days and it's a huge improvement. It's just way
faster than before. The new slimmer UI is also great IMO, because it goes out
of the way better than before.

Be aware that some extensions might not work yet. E.g. refind is one of those
which need to be updated.

------
ashark
> The fastest Firefox ever

I dunno, 0.x and 1.x Firefoxes (Firefoxen?) were pretty fast.

~~~
lambda
At rendering the content available at the time.

------
pier25
It's really fast, although for some reason it keeps consuming CPU steadily in
the background. This makes my MBP temp go to 70ºC and the fan becomes audible.

------
alanfranzoni
Still no live javascript editing, like Chrome scripts tab? This is a major
setdown that prevents me from using Firefox. Chrome has that since so many
years that I can't believe Firefox still hasn't got it. I think the latest
Firefox releases are fast and good as browsers.. but as a developer, that's a
showstopper.

------
goatlover
Looks awesome. This might convince me to switch back to FF as my default
browser.

------
EGreg
Is this going to find its way into Firefox mobile as well?

~~~
bonsai80
Not for the mobile 57 release, but I think it is supposed to be mobile 58.

------
shmerl
Nice. When will it come to Firefox beta?

~~~
metajack
Beta for 57 rolls out today I believe.

~~~
shmerl
But will it include these updates, or they are limited to developer edition
only?

~~~
Aaronn
Firefox 57 includes these updates so yes Quantum is included in the Beta
branch right now.

~~~
shmerl
Great, thanks!

UPDATE: Just updated my beta, and tabs UI looks rather ugly IMHO. Bigger
elements than older design, more bulky. Sharp rectangular shapes of each tab
UI element are also very standing out. It looks like a touchscreen UI to me.

It also completely disabled all common add-ons like Adblock Plus and Stylish.
That's a BIG problem. Looks like Adblock Plus has a compatible beta version at
least.

It does feel much snapper though.

------
vorticalbox
It's faster and nicer looking but still, doesn't highlight the URL box when
you click on it like in chrome.

So still a pass for me, might seem stupid but its a major thing for easy of
use.

~~~
blauditore
Use Ctrl+L or F6, you'll need to touch the keyboard anyway for typing the URL.

Otherwise, you might want to set "browser.urlbar.doubleClickSelectsAll" to
"true", so you can at least get it with double-clicks.

~~~
oblio
Alt-D is another shortcut.

